# Flavour vs. Vapor



## Puff Daddy (5/11/15)

So I have recently discovered that the coil and juice is not the only thing that contributes to the flavour/vapor of a vape. I found that the a "detached mouth draw" (mouth not touching the drip tip) results in a deep flavour with little vapor. This made me come to the realisation that the position of the tongue in the mouth has a greater impact on flavour than the coil build. Thus using your tongue as a "funnel"(having the vapor pass over your entire tongue) greatly increases the flavour of the juice, compared to pushing your tongue to the bottom of your mouth.

This might be a bit of a noob statement, but I just thought it was interesting and theories that I am not the only one who did not know this trick

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jguile415 (5/11/15)

Just tried using my tounge as a funnel and burnt the crap out of my tounge... ouch!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GlacieredPyro (5/11/15)

Puff Daddy said:


> So I have recently discovered that the coil and juice is not the only thing that contributes to the flavour/vapor of a vape. I found that the a "detached mouth draw" (mouth not touching the drip tip) results in a deep flavour with little vapor. This made me come to the realisation that the position of the tongue in the mouth has a greater impact on flavour than the coil build. Thus using your tongue as a "funnel"(having the vapor pass over your entire tongue) greatly increases the flavour of the juice, compared to pushing your tongue to the bottom of your mouth.
> 
> This might be a bit of a noob statement, but I just thought it was interesting and theories that I am not the only one who did not know this trick



I lift mine up in the middle of my mouth so the vape hits the underside of my tongue.
Else like @jguile415 you have a close encounter with a lava flow.


----------



## jguile415 (5/11/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> I lift mine up in the middle of my mouth so the vape hits the underside of my tongue.
> Else like @jguile415 you have a close encounter with a lava flow.


Hahahaha! Good plan


----------



## Andre (6/11/15)

Also blow some through your nose to use the taste receptors there.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

